# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  δεκτης VU + solo 2

## ababapanos

τωρα εχω εναν dreambox 500 HD. 

Βρηκα αυτο το καταστημα  http://doryforika.blogspot.gr   που εχει  τον VU+ solo 2 στα 300 ευρω  δηλαδη στην καλυτερη τιμη της αγορας....  αλλα ηθελα να ξερω αν εχετε αποψη για το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι,  και δευτερον αν υπαρχει περιπτωση ο δεκτης αυτος να μην ειναι αφθεντικος...  γενικα δεν ξερω υπαρχουν μαιμου VU οπως συμβαινει και με τους dreambox?

----------


## jami

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν μου δείχνει και πολύ έμπιστη μια επιχείρηση που ανεβαίνει σε blog.Ο σχεδιασμός της δείχνει κάπως τσαπατσούλικος σε σχέση με άλλα site.Βέβαια σε καιρούς κρίσης μπορεί ο άνθρωπος που το έχει να μην έχει χρήματα να πληρώσει για domain και το site να το έκανε μόνος του!Εγώ προσωπικά πάντως δεν θα αγόραζα.Με 50 ευρά τον παίρνεις απο tronix που ξέρεις οτι και αύριο θα είναι εκεί,και οχι απο ένα ιστολόγιο!Πάντα φιλικά

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αν και δεν είναι ασφαλές ένα συμπέρασμα με απλό "browsing", στο google+ έχει μόνο ένα σύνδεσμο, τον *videoorama PANOS*. Αν δεις αργότερα περισσότερους συνδέσμους ίσως σημαίνει αύξηση επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Με 50 ευρά τον παίρνεις απο tronix



Με έδρα πλέον στη Βουλγαρία ούτε από εκεί...

----------


## jami

> Με έδρα πλέον στη Βουλγαρία ούτε από εκεί...



Σοβαρά;Είχα την εντύπωση οτι είναι στη Θεσσ/νικη!!!Μαύρο τοτε και στην tronix!

----------

